# Nvidia macht Farben Blass



## Stueppi (17. März 2014)

Hi zusammen. Seit ich meine GTX 770 habe ist mir aufgefallen das bei 1080p, 60Hz und mit einem HDMI Kabel alle Farben verblassen. Wenn ich dann im Nvidia Menü die Digitale Farbeinstellug nur im 1% veränder werden die Farben wieder satt, aber nur bis ich die Hz Zahl wieder veränder.
Ich hab ein wenig gegooglet und das hat wohl mit dem RGB Farbraum und die Monitor erkennung über HDMI zu tun und man soll den "An die Anzeige gemeldeter Inhaltstyp" von Autoerkennung auf Desktop ändern, hat nichts gebracht.
Wenn ich mein DVI Kabel benutze ist das Problem weg, ich kann dann aber nicht mehr auf 74Hz übertakten, mit 74Hz bleiben die Farben gut, außerdem brauche ich das Kabel für meinen zweiten Monitor.

Tja, ich hoffe ihr kennt die Lösung, wenn ich beim Downsampling wieder zu fullHD gehe switcht der nämlich immer erst auf 60Hz und das blasse stört dann.


----------



## metalstore (17. März 2014)

Die Kabel sind aber alle richtig angeschlossen, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2014)

Ist normal bei HDMI, da nicht der komplette RGB Bleich abgedeckt wird.
Der Monitor wird als HDTV erkannt und der Treiber reduziert den RGB Bereich auf 16-235.
Wenn du eine benutzdefinierte Auflösung mit einer veränderten Hz Zahl erstellst, dann kannst du das Problem umgehen.


----------



## DjangOC (17. März 2014)

Hmm, weiss ned was du da hast, ich hab mein Moni als Gebrauchtartikel geschenkt bekommen vom Labor Riesch, der geht anstatt 50HZ 1920x1200 auf 67Hz bei 2560x1600 mit ner GTX590, und alle Farben sind nice. Wobei ich da DVI hab.
Tja, die GTX590 ist zwar ein altes Eisen, aber sie hat immer noch einiges aufem Kasten.

P.S.: Ich hab das auch per B.d.A. gelöst.


----------



## Stueppi (17. März 2014)

Ja die Kabel sind alle richtig angeschlossen. 
Wie kann ich das Problem umgehen ohne eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung zu erstellen?


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das Problem umgehen ohne eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung zu erstellen?



Nen DVI Kabel nehmen oder es gibt ein Programm, dass das Problem behebt.
Bin leider im Moment mit dem Handy unterwegs und kann nicht gucken wie das Programm heisst.


----------



## Stueppi (17. März 2014)

DVI Kabel kann ich nicht nehmen weil ic hdamit die Hz Zahl nicht mehr erhöhen kann. Ich schau mal ob ich das Programm finde.

Edit:
Der Tipp mit dem Programm hat geholfen, Danke!
Das Programm heißt Nvidia RGBFullRangeToggle


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. März 2014)

Geht auch ohne externes Programm:
Kein richtiges Schwarz | c't


----------



## Rabber (17. März 2014)

Das geht aber nur bei Videos nicht beim zocken oder im Desktop betrieb.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. März 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Das geht aber nur bei Videos nicht beim zocken oder im Desktop betrieb.


 
 Bitte mal den Text im Link lesen.

Das hat mit "Videos" nix zu tun.
Der NVidia-Treiber denkt einfach: HDMI Anschluß wird genutzt --> muß ein TV sein --> RGB-Spektrum verkleinern.
Durch die im Link gezeigte Einstellung wird der Fabraum händisch auf "unreduziertes" RGB festgelegt.


----------



## Rabber (17. März 2014)

Glaub mir das geht nicht hatte ich selber schon gelesen und ausprobiert erst mit diesen FullRGBToggle hat es funktioniert


----------



## Stueppi (17. März 2014)

Das hab ich als erstes ausprobiert, ging bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Falcon (17. März 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> DVI Kabel kann ich nicht nehmen weil ic hdamit die Hz Zahl nicht mehr erhöhen kann. Ich schau mal ob ich das Programm finde.



Haeh!? Es ist eigentlich genau umgekehrt. Vielleicht solltest Du - je nach verwendeter Auflösung - einfach mal ein Dual-Link DVI Kabel statt Single-Link verwenden!?

Und DVI ist dem HDMI Dreck jederzeit vorzuziehen. Oder gleich DisplayPort, wenn vorhanden.


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2014)

Mein Montior nimmt die custom Hz Einstellung nicht an wenn ein DVI Kabel benutzt wird und Display Port hat der Monitor nicht.
Das ging aber auch schon nicht mit meiner AMD GraKa mit CRU, da brauchte ich dann den pixelclock patcher und der hat bei mir flash videos verbuggt.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2014)

Würde da aber auch auf ein DVI Single Link Kabel bei die tippen.
Ein Dual Link macht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Falcon (18. März 2014)

Sehe ich wie bereits gesagt auch so. Es gibt keinen rationalen Grund, warum es mit HDMI, welches in Auflösung und Frequenzen beschränkt ist, funktionieren sollte und mit DVI nicht.


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2014)

Ich hab ein DVI-D dual link und es geht damit nicht und ja ich habe beide DVI Plätze der Karte getestet.

Edit.
Ich hab gerade nochmal das DVI Kabel angesteckt und es geht nicht. Ich kann die Hertzzahl nicht erhöhen.
Edit2.
Der Monitor hat kein DVI-D Dual link, der erkennt das Kabel nur als DVI und auf der Herrstellerseite steht auch nur DVI, bei anderen Produkten aber DVI-D.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2014)

Welchen Monitor hast du überhaupt?


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2014)

AOC e2250Swh


----------



## Rabber (18. März 2014)

Hat DVI-D http://www.amazon.de/AOC-E2250SWH-LED-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B005GLS6XQ


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2014)

Und woran siehst du das? Der Monitor erkennt das Kabel nicht als DualLink Kabel und somit (wenns denn daran liegt) kann ich mir dem DVI Kabel die Hertz Zahl nicht höher als 60 einstellen!


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2014)

Ist es denn wirklich nen Dual Link Kabel und hat deine Grafikkarte auch nen Dual Link Anschluss?


----------



## Rabber (18. März 2014)

Laut Amazon Beschreibung ist es DVI-D und selbst wenn es DVI-Single Link wäre könntest du mehr Hz drauf geben.
Versuch mal statt 74Hz 66Hz hast du CTR Reduziertes Blanking aktiviert? Wenn nicht dann stell mal von automatisch auf CRT Reduziertes Blanking dann sollte auch was gehen.


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2014)

Das ist so ein Kabel http://www.amazon.de/CSL-vergoldete...UTF8&qid=1395166976&sr=8-1&keywords=dvi+kabel
mit dieser Pinbelegung https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/image/...50731521FC/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1  (mitte rechts).
Wieso sollte ich von 74Hz mit HDMI auf 66Hz auf DVI umsteigen,voraussetzung das klappt überhaupt und ich denke mal schon das eine GTX 770 den passenden Anschluss dafür hat.

Edit.
Mit dem DVI Kabel komm ich maximal auf 66Hz und mit CVT reduziertes Blanking auf max 71. Das ist weniger als mit dem HDMI Kabel (74-75Hz), bei dem das Blässe Problem ja schon durch ein Programm gefixt worden ist und außerdem wird das Kabel ja immernoch für den anderen Monitor gebraucht und wäre nur benutzt worden wenn sich Monitor OC damit mehr lohnen würde.


----------



## Rabber (18. März 2014)

Du sollst ja nur testen ob überhaupt mehr Hz über DVI gehen,wie hoch ist ja erstmal egal.


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2014)

Hab ich doch, lies mein Edit.


----------



## Rabber (18. März 2014)

Sry als ich auf "Antworten" gedrückt habe war dein Edit noch nicht da.
Also normal sollte mit DVI-D mehr gehen warum das bei dir anders ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Mit DVI-Single Link geht bei meinem Dell auch maximal 72Hz mit DVI-D/Displayport gehen sogar 80Hz.


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2014)

Mein Monitor wird da wohl einfach nicht mehr mitmachen wollen über DVI. Die Nvidia Systemsteuerung zeigt auch kein DualLink DVI-D an sonder nur DVI (hab auf einem Screenshot gesehen das der auch dual anzeigt). Als ich noch meine HD 7850 drinn hatte gings auch nicht mit dem DVI Kabel, musste dafür den PixeClock patcher benutzen und damit funktionierten dann bei mir keine Flash Videos mehr, hatte dann nur noch Ton.


----------

